# Gloat - craigslist Score (RBI 220VS and accessories)



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Answered an ad in craigslist for a RBI 220vs for $100.00. It included:

1) The foot pedal 
2) The blade set up tool for the barrel holders
3) Six barrels and brass bushings
4) About 100 blades
5) The light with manafier

I have an 16", single speed Hegner I picked up about seven years back for $200 and used it only occasionally. I'd looked into modifying it for variable speed and such and it looked like just saving my nickels for an Excalibur or equivalent would have been a better plan.

Now I can test drive a variable speed machine and, if it doesn't impress me (or I don't impress myself using it), I won't lose any money moving it out the door.

At first blush, this makes the Hegner look like a toy and I'm betting it will be the one out the door. Even there, I shouldn't lose any money on it, since it's in good shape and it is a Hegner.

I like the ability to slow down for materials other than wood, or just to start a cut, since I'm trying to con my wife into getting interested in playing with it. That may allow me to ease into convincing her sanding is fun (so far, she isn't buying it).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, nice find! I bought the same saw about 3 years ago for $200, and no extras.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------

